

Interviewed (YC S15) Uses Automated Simulations to Evaluate Job Candidates - gatsby
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/13/yc-backed-interviewed-uses-automated-simulations-to-evaluate-job-candidates/

======
darrennix
Hi HN... Darren, Chris, and Daniel here from Interviewed and happy to answer
questions!

~~~
ahmeni
Sorry, before you're able to answer real questions we'll need you to complete
the Hacker News simulator.

